# Stag 5% Fat Chilli!



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

Man,

Gotta love this stuff.

Had some last night (using up the last of the tins in my cupboard before starting the new diet) with a jacket spud and cottage cheese.

Per can you only got 10g Fat and like 40g Protien and it tastes sooooooo good 

I got the extra hot one tonight 

Better crack open another packet of toilet roll for the morning!


----------



## ChefX (Jan 10, 2005)

In the USA they used to have (maybe still do) these dinty moore chicken and dumplings. it was a perfect zone meal in a can and yummy, even had real dumplings in it.


----------

